# PIKO 2-6-0



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

Just cruising through one of the upstate NY trainstore websites and came across this locomotive:

Piko Mogul

It looks like they used parts of the 0-6-0T they put in starter sets, but for about $150, this looks like a good, entry level type engine. Based on some of the reviews of the 0-6-0T, this might be a good choice for Luke, my 3 year old. I like the colors and this has the look of a nice, small standard gauge mogul. 

Not quite as big as the New Haven's more modern moguls, but might be a good starting point, anyway:


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Mark,

If its anything like the Piko 0 6 0

I'd stay away from it..


Lots of issues with that thing.

Stick with Hartland or USA for your little Guy..


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I posted about the PIKO 0-6-0 before. I'm not sure why, but it's not a good engine. It looks like it should be, but I had a lot of problem with mine, and with a second one I bought after the first one went bad. I think the problem is the axles move too freely in the frame--the drive train jumps teeth and gets out of quarter and then pops the drive rods. But I haven't really tested that theory. I gave up on it. 

I think it would be fine if you asked very little of it


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw that thing in the Piko catalog a month or so ago... and I'm sort of curious what it's going to be when it grows up. If the drive is any good it will make good bashing fodder. If it isn't, then I'll have a new cheap parts source on fleabay eventually.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have often wondered about a couple things, namely, if there were changes/improvements in the drive. 

There have been some on the other side of the Atlantic that taken the sister BR80 and added weight and had good luck with the locomotive. 

Granted, there was also the first run of BR80s that had the pick up problem with too much oil in the drive mechanisims causing electrical contact problems. This was documented in the German press by Gartenbahn Profi. Once the locos were cleaned or run in for a while the pickup problems improved....


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't realize the 0-6-0T wasn't that good. I thought the big issue was the wheels were painted black and that once that was taken care of, there wasn't much of an issue with them.

OK, I will wait and see.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 
Did the store ad indicate when it is available and any specific price? Saw it and caboose announced earlier from Piko.


----------

